# Help to IT Students (MCSE/CCNA/ccnp



## aic91 (Oct 11, 2004)

I am Certified Engineer..& teacher .
I willing to help those new students , who just start MCSE / CCNA / CCNP or
any other Certification.
I have Trascenders , Testking, Learnkey Video training & CBT Nuggets & many more ...

Please mail me [email protected]
Regrds


----------

